# Did you win the Powerball? Here's your next mower.



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I contacted Cub Cadet about an Infinicut greens mower just for curiosity. No dealer network, they sell direct. Gonna have to sell one of my children if I want to buy one of these. Amazing machines.
They have a fixed head unit coming out in the spring that will be 20% cheaper.
This one is around 12K USD.
https://www.cubcadetturf.com/infinicut/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Those are pretty amazing.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Cool machine. I wonder who makes it, since Cub Cadet does not make their own equipment as far as I know.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Green said:


> Cool machine. I wonder who makes it, since Cub Cadet does not make their own equipment as far as I know.


I'm not certain but I think Cub Cadet bought ATT Infinicut. I believe they are built in the U.K.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes, ATT is the parent company for these mowers. I'm not sure what the formal relationship with Cub Cadet is.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

This would be a nice companion piece.

https://www.toro.com/en/outcross-9060

...and I'd get it with all the trimmin's and all fixin's.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

I wish you wouldn't have posted this. Was all set on a Jake or GM....... now you've thrown a wrench in my blade......


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

https://www.needturfequipment.com/listings/turf-equipment/for-sale/31085691/2015-att-infinisystem
In case any of you are still dreaming, I found this one. It's a little out of my price range but I bet its a fun rig to run.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I win the Powerball and Im not so sure I will be doing my own lawn...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ctrav said:


> I win the Powerball and Im not so sure I will be doing my own lawn...


I'd be doing nothing but!


----------



## Clover13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow, that's quite a machine! What's the consensus on Cub Cadet mowers in general? Good build quality?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

The chance of any of us winning the PowerBall is slim to none. However, the chance of winning something in the TLF Spring Giveaway have decent odds...


----------

